# Sword Maker's Guild of Austria Knife



## jboaston (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I had a qestion about a knife that I inherited from my Grandma.

It is a complete stainless steel knife, no wooden or plastic handel, just straight metal. I think it is 10 inches, it is in a custom wooden box with a seal on the outside that says "Sword Maker's Guild of Austria." Does anyone know anything about this? 

I know that my grandma never used it and it was in her kitchen drawer for the last 20 years at least.

I would appreciate any thoughts on this knife. It's really nice and holds a great edge. The balance is perfect.

Jesse


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You probably want to post that question to Bernard Levine.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/fo...play.php?f=691

You'll have to register to both read and post but its free.

Phil


----------



## brend (Jul 21, 2013)

I have one like it. I would like to know the answer to that question too.


----------



## brend (Jul 21, 2013)

too complicated. i dont know how to post a pic. guess I will just keep it in the drawer.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posting a pic here is very easy. Save the picture to your computer. Open this thread, and choose "Reply" at the bottom of this page, just as you would do to start any post in an existing thread. Click the "Insert Image" button at the top of the "Reply" frame and follow the instructions. As long as you know where the pic is stored on your computer you shouldn't have any problems.. If you need more help, one of the mods will help you or -- last resort -- I will.

There's been a few questions asked about "Sword Makers' Guild of Austria" posted on the Blade Forums. The only responses were from people who had no familiarity whatsoever with the knives and *made uninformed guesses* that they were junk.

[Sigh]

Post a picture.

BDL


----------

